# Marketscore software!!!!



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Promising to speed up a user's surfing experience by routing requests through it's own servers, Marketscore also captures personal information, including credit card numbers.

Spybot Search and Destroy has rated the danger of this software at 10 on it's 1 - 10 scale.

Full story here


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

The software is bundled with *IMesh peer-to-peer software * !

if you don t install imesh therefore no marketstore .


----------

